# John Deere SX75 9hp stalls



## changingtide (May 24, 2006)

I have a John Deere SX75 mower with a 9hp engine. The mower runs for about 5 mins and then stalls. If I let it sit for a few mins it starts again and runs for few more mins a stalls. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

gas cap vent may be plugged.Remove the gas cap and see if it runs.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Does this have the Kawisaki engine? My 10 hp Kaw did this and found it to be the ignition module. Only this time i mounted it to nearby bracket away from engine heat and vibration.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Could be a blown head gasket


----------

